# help.....what went wrong?



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm new to the smoking slow and low game, today I did three racks of ribs that turned out not so good. I followed some advice and washed the ribs with Worcestershire sauce then used a liberal amount of "salt lick" rub........they were extremely salty.....now I realize why the name was "salt lick" but I have eaten (at salt lick) and it was pretty darn good plus I was under the impression the you could not use too much rub........... any advice would be appreciated. Was it too much rub or the Worcestershire sauce? or both? I'm starting to think maybe this whole BBQ game is something I'm not cut out for.


----------



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't get discouraged. Worcester sauce has a ton of salt and something called Salt lick I am guessing has the same. 

I use the 3-2-1 method for ribs. 3 hours of smoke 2 hours wrapped with foil and a splash of apple juice, then another hour unwrapped with barbecue sauce. It has worked well for me.

A little mustard on the ribs with paprika, cumin, ........... use what you have.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

The 3-2-1 is about what I do, except I rub them down with Fiesta Brand Rib Rub, everything else I do the same way. Easy peasy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Salt Lick Rub is awful... Send me your email addy thru a PM and I'll send you a recipe or a dry rub for your ribs. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

"Salt Lick Rub is awful... Send me your email addy thru a PM and I'll send you a recipe or a dry rub for your ribs. You won't be disappointed."

share the wealth.........


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Found this recipe years ago and it has never disappointed. As people mentioned before....it is probably the rub you used that was not good......you can't go wrong with this one......

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/rib1.html


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Gregs1 I agree with you, my team just did 40 slabs using this rub. We also did 25 briskets and they are awaiting their turn on the pit. The rib rub has been my favorite for years. Butchers Honey Rib Rub is a close second.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

x2 on the salt lick rub. I use Williams seasoning, Zach's sweet rub. I some times will do a variety of rubs and let my friends decide. I agree with the 3-2-1 method, just make sure you do not let them dry out and do away with the Worcester sauce.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

some people spend a lot of time and money on rubs, not me: 1/2 lawry's seasoned salt, and 1/2 brown sugar. 225 for 4 1/2 hrs, won't need any BBq sauce on it. how simple is that?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> some people spend a lot of time and money on rubs, not me: 1/2 lawry's seasoned salt, and 1/2 brown sugar. 225 for 4 1/2 hrs, won't need any BBq sauce on it. how simple is that?


x2, sometimes I use Tonys instead, and alot of coarse black pepper, too eazy...


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

i also use the fiesta rib rub, it works great. something else i also do is before i put the rub on is use some flavored olive oil its called a bread dipping oil and is usually on the top shelf above the regular olive oil. balsamic garlic or zest italian is what i normally use. i also throw a little extra garlic and onion powder on them. when i know i have folks around that can take a little heat i always throw some cayenne powder on em to give it a little kick. as for the cooking i use the big 24" old smokey and throw them on for about 2 hours then wrap 2 slabs bone to bone in foil and throw back on for another hour or 2 i will check every so often and just watch for the meat to draw up the bone about an inch or so. never had any complaints about the taste or juciness.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

superspook said:


> I'm new to the smoking slow and low game, today I did three racks of ribs that turned out not so good. I followed some advice and washed the ribs with Worcestershire sauce then used a liberal amount of "salt lick" rub........they were extremely salty.....now I realize why the name was "salt lick" but I have eaten (at salt lick) and it was pretty darn good plus I was under the impression the you could not use too much rub........... any advice would be appreciated. Was it too much rub or the Worcestershire sauce? or both? I'm starting to think maybe this whole BBQ game is something I'm not cut out for.


Next time you do more than one rack try multiple recipes. I used Jerk seasoning once which was good. (If you like Jerk). 
Ribs/pork is tough to mess up but salt can surely do it. 
I always start with mustard with pork. You cannot taste the mustard at all when done.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree with Drfishalot, my ribs never need bbq sauce. some rub and the smoke flavor is about it.


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ribs*

are yall talking about pork ribs?


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

You need advice from an expert. His name is John Willingham. Go online to Barnes and Noble and buy his book named John Willingham World Champion Bar-B-Que and all your questions will be answered. You will probably not ever be satisfied with othe food.

good luck, jdot


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know much at all about smokin beef growing up and living in South Carolina, but I have went through many a hog..One thing about the rubs I have found cooking pork ribs is that as long as you put some brown sugar in it and don't try to rush it you won't be needing the thick sauces the grocery stores are sellin.

Put what ever you like with some brown sugar, garlic powder, and a few tastes of a good beer.


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

*Ribs to perfection*

I use vinegar and oil salad dressing , then season them up with rub. I cook at 300 degrees for 2-1/2 hours, then wrap in foil for an additional 30-minutes at 300. They are consistenly good following these steps. :texasflag


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Come out to the cookoff on Mar19th about 800am and come get with me. Ill show you whats up. 3hrs no more no less.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i try not to use any salt on purpose in my rubs

salt pulls moisture out of the meat and is generally bad for you health wise

you will get plenty in the various other components without using a high salt labeled product like Tony-c's or salt lick or slap yo mama


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We don't like alot of salt on our ribs either so there's not alot in our bbq rub.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

try the grub rub at academy


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Back ribs or spare ribs. If they're back ribs one hr. and wrap one hr. If they're spare ribs cook 2 hrs and wrap for one hr off to the side. Maybe 2 hrs.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> try the grub rub at academy


 Grub Rub is good and getting easier to find.:cheers:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Use this rub recipe and make it yourself. Do not trust store bought rubs. It is too easy to make your own:

http://bbq.about.com/od/rubrecipes/r/bl50617d.htm

substitute turbinado sugar for refined sugar or brown sugar no matter which recipe you use. It will not scorch like refined sugar, or retain moisture and clump like brown sugar.

To make my ribs, I remove the membrane first (it is too easy not to do it) and either rub the ribs down with a thin layer of yellow mustard or vinegar (basalmic, red, apple cider, or whatever you like). The vinegar helps to start breaking down the connective tissue in the meat. Mustard has a lot of vinegar. When I am getting really fancy, I add some honey or agave nectar to the yellow mustard with some worchestershire and basalmic and paint on the ribs with a basting brush (not too thick though). After that, apply a heavy layer of rub and allow to sit until the ribs reach room temperature. I season my ribs over night so the rub gets into the meat really well.

Smoke slow at 225 to 250 until the ribs are done. How long it will take depends on your pit, the type of ribs you are doing and what kind of pit you are using. St. Louis spares take about 4 hours on my Primo Kamado and I do not use foil. I cook around 250.

After an hour and a half spray the ribs down with a mixture of apple juice and apple cider vinegar (60-40 juice). Make sure the bark is set or you will simply spray the rub off of the ribs and you do not want that. Spray every 30 minutes. The apple juice will slowly caramelize on the ribs so there is no need for any sauce at the end unless you really want some.

The key to ribs is knowing when they are done. It doesn't matter if you use foil, or cook them at high temperatures. If you do not know how to tell when the rib is ready to come off of the pit, you will have trouble putting out good product.

Another tip is to not buy the ribs with the flavor solution in them. Many of the prepackaged baby backs are enhanced with flavoring and end up tasting like ham. It is well worth it to look around for natural, or unenhanced ribs


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I just smoked a rack of ribs Saturday and did 4 hrs at 200-f open -> 3 hrs at 210-f wrapped in foil -> 45 min @ 325-f on top of the foil. This is when I started to put on the sauce every 10 min.

Rub was:
black pepper
red pepper
white pepper
salt
cumin
chili powder
onion powder
dry mustard
garlic powder

Sauce:
juice from 1 orange, 1 lemon & 1 lime
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup katsup
1/4 cup dark cane molasses
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup Maker's Mark bourbon
6 cloves fresh garlic
20 fresh basil leaves, minced
5-6 stems from the rosemary bush-whole and pulled out of the sauce after 15 min
about 2 tbsp fresh oregano-minced
about 3 tbsp fresh thyme-minced

Really nice flavor for the ribs.

Could sub pineapple juice for the orange juice if you want it a little sweeter.


----------

